# Bluetooth with (MAP) Message Access Profile



## MakeSureYouWipe (Jan 26, 2012)

*Any ROMS that supports Bluetooth that has **M.A.P**[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)] . for toro[/background]*
*Message Access Profile ? (ie to allow your car via bluetooth to display tags for music, text messaging and email) Please list ROMS and what are the settings. Thanks.*


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

MakeSureYouWipe said:


> *Any ROMS that supports Bluetooth that has **M.A.P**[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)] . for toro[/background]*
> *Message Access Profile ? (ie to allow your car via bluetooth to display tags for music, text messaging and email) Please list ROMS and what are the settings. Thanks.*


You need to go back to a 4.1.2 based rom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MakeSureYouWipe (Jan 26, 2012)

and I just clean my hard drive of all my 4.1.2 ROMS yesterday LOL....


----------



## mwalt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

You vote for it to be fixed in CM 
https://jira.cyanogenmod.org/browse/CYAN-41


----------



## MakeSureYouWipe (Jan 26, 2012)

mwalt2 said:


> You vote for it to be fixed in CM
> https://jira.cyanoge.../browse/CYAN-41


so maybe cm roms then...hopefully AOKP will cherry pick this as well in the future


----------

